# looking for advice



## whiplashsmile (Oct 4, 2019)

I need some advice regarding common law marriage...divorce and/separation
and protection of my assets


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

What state are you in? Do you file joint tax returns? How long have you been together?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Are you living in an area where common law marriage had legal protection?

Have you consulted a lawyer?


----------

